# dringend: NET USE - User/Passwort bleiben gespeichert



## didi_andalucia (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

a) wo werden bei Verwendung des NET USER - Befehls die mit gegebenen Usernamen / Paßwörter auf der verwendeten Maschine gespeichert?
b) wie kann verhindert werden, daß sich der Windows 2000 Pro-Rechner den Benutzernamen und das Kennwort, die im übrigen nur für den Server benutzt werden und nicht mit denen der Windows 2000-Pro-Maschine übereinstimmen, auf dieser maschine gespeichert werden
c) NET USE * /D beseitigt das Problem nicht
d) Neustart von Server / WIndows 2000-Pro-Maschine beseitigen das Problem nicht
e) ein Rollback-System, daß auf einer anderen Maschine generell die Platte in den Vorzustand zurücksetzt, beseitigt jedoch das Problem, also müssen diese beiden Angaben von User und Paßwort auf der Windows 2000-Pro-Maschine irgendwo gespeichert werden

Grüße

didi_andalucia


----------



## bombjack (17. April 2007)

```
NET USE * /D
```
ich wüsste nicht mal ob der Platzhalter funktioniert. (?)

Aber in aller Regel sollte ein

```
NET USE <Laufwerksbuchstabe>: /D
```
das Mapping des Laufwerks wieder entfernen.

Ob die Laufwerkszuordnung noch hinterlegt ist siehst du mit 

```
NET USE
```
.

Normalerweise sollten nach dem Löschen aller Verbindungen diese 2 Zeilen kommen:

```
Neue Verbindungen werden gespeichert.

Es sind keine Einträge in der Liste.
```

Alternativ findest du die aktiven Laufwerkszuordnungen unter EXPLORER - Menü:EXTRAS - NETZLAUFWERK TRENNEN - dort kannst du die auch einfach entfernen.

Meines Wissens nach sollte es auf reiner Windows-Basis keine andere Möglichkeit geben Netzlaufwerke zu verbinden. Es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit Alternativen wie "Hummingbird" etc. dazu zu nutzen - sind aber wie gesagt keine Windowsinternen Lösungen.

Grüße,
BJK


----------

